# Hi-tec handguns?



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Was in the gun shop today looking at handguns, looked at some Hi-tec 9mm handguns, anyone know much about them. They are made in Ohio, lifetime garnt. looked like an ok gun, and was very resonable priced. Thanks Marc.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you Google "Hi Tec Firearms" all that comes up is a company that went out of business in 1993.

"Lifetime " warranties REALLY mean the life of the company, and not the product.

Stick with the KNOWN name brands if you want good quality in a firearm


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Are you sure it wasn't "HI Point"?
They are made in Ohio and very reasonably priced.
They also have a lifetime guarantee and their customer service is fantastic.
They make pistols in 9mm, .40 S&W and .45 acp.
I had a 9mm, and for the price it's a great little gun, a little heavy, kinda ugly, but reliable and accurate.


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

I was looking to buy one last year.. in the end I went with a beretta 92fs..which is almost the same as the M9. I felt the hi-point was too cheaply made. I spoke to different gun dealers.. some liked them and some told me it would blow up in my face if a bought one LOL


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

They won't blow up in your face any more than any other gun.:hysterical:
The Beretta is a good gun, and what it really boils down to is price and intended use.
I've got a Hi Point .40, and it's intended as a truck gun. If something happens to it, gets stolen or lost or whatever, it's not a huge financial blow.
If I drop it or run over it or it gets burned up, I can get it fixed free.
They aren't pretty, they aren't safe queens, they aren't light weight carry guns, but if you need something cheap, reliable, usable and ugly enough to take some scratches, dings and dents, Hi Point is tough to beat.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys it may have been a hi-point, I looked at so many, it made my head spin. I was looking for something other than the shotguns and rifles, kinda hard to carry with you if you have to. I also took my fathers Ward fieldmaster 22 rifle in to get fixed(Made in the 30`s)at the gun shop.Thanks Marc


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rugers are often times quite reasonable,especially used.

People think they are too big and too heavy,but it worked fine for me(didn't carry it concealed however).

A review on the Hi-point.

http://www.shootingtimes.com/handgun_reviews/hipoint_100605/


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

springvalley said:


> Hey guys it may have been a hi-point, I looked at so many, it made my head spin. I was looking for something other than the shotguns and rifles, kinda hard to carry with you if you have to. I also took my fathers Ward fieldmaster 22 rifle in to get fixed(Made in the 30`s)at the gun shop.Thanks Marc


Maybe it was a Kel Tec?
They make a decent carry gun


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

hi-point most likely 

if your looking to win idpa leages , it's not the gun for you 
if your looking for a combat gun to take to Iraq not the gun for you


but if your plinking on a budget ot looking for that truck gun to keep in the glove box for when you need it to go bang and your on a budget then it may be the gun for you 

they don't set records for mag changes , but the waranty is good if they break

i like the carbine better than the pistols , but i see it having more uses around the farm for varmin than a pistol 

for a reasonable cost pistol that has the quality , of a smith and wesson look at the sigmas , some complain about thier triger pull wieght but , they fit thier market and are w well priced quality semi auto , with the mag cappacity and smith quality i am looking for.
remember they were ment for distiances inside 50 feet primarily


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

I wouldnt bet my life on a Hi Point for anything. They arent even heavy enough to be used as a throwing weapon when they fail!


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Which Hi-point model do you own?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

American Handgunner mag(go to their website,article is probably in archives)did a REAL test of cheap(under4-500$)handguns 4 or 5 issues ago.HiPoints came in 2nd,if I remember correctly.Ugly,blocky,but fired everytime.Most important thing in any handgun is finding ammo that particular gun likes,firing a minimum of 300rds continuously through it and then sticking with it.I have 1911's ranging from a Les Baer to a customized Norinco,My Norinco will feed 200gr"flying ashtrays" and will pass my personal test for feeding of loading live rd,empty case(no bullet)etc until 8 rd mag is full.It will fire live rd,eject,chamber empty case,which I manually eject,then fire again until mag is empty.I also only use Wilson or McCormick 8rd mags with 7 in mag,1 in chamber-locked and cocked(as a PD weapon should be).I have never owned a HiPoint but any I have fired always went BANG and that's the name of the game....JMO


----------

